# Not good enough?



## MR. T (Oct 3, 2004)

I read on another web site where someone was seeking advice on buying a tractor to mow 3.5 acres and to remove snow from their driveway with.They had already been to Sears and liked the prices on the Craftsman.
It did not take long for others to come on there and poo-poo that idea.
I guess Sears designed the 5000,and the 6000 GT for people like me, who only have 1 acre to mow and no snow to remove?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

MR.T
Don't sweat it! There will always be those who need to justify spending 2-3X as much to do the same job. 

The craftsman GT series is more than capable of mowing 3.5 acres, unless there is something unique about the terrain.

On those same sites, you will see those that spend $10,000 on a premium machine to only mow an acre. They will never use the tractor for any other purpose except maybe pulling a cart.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Believe me, the DGT6000 is up to the task. I have been torturing mine at work, doing approximately 3+ acres and it keeps coming back for more.
Will be doing snow removal for 4 driveways this winter, and don't expect any problems.

I really boils down to the Ford vs Chevy debate when all is said and done. 
I am familiar with this 'other site', but choose to post here as I believe the quality of posters and people is much better.

SnowMower.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *On those same sites, you will see those that spend $10,000 on a premium machine to only mow an acre. They will never use the tractor for any other purpose except maybe pulling a cart. *




Hey 6C are you mocking me??? :furious: :furious: 

between the blower and tractor ive only spend 7500$ not $10,000 for my acre... 



Mr T. you'll find we are much more tolerant of other tractor brands on this forum... all are accepted and welcome..


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

"Hey 6C are you mocking me???:furious: :furious: "

Never! sj

At least you have the blower and cab! I mean those that buy a top of the line GT or CUT and only mow a small "yard".


----------



## PaulB2868 (Sep 1, 2004)

I was reading a Consumer Report article on lawn tractors. They rated Craftsman number 2 in frequency of repair right behind John Deere.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

MR.T

I have a GT5000 and have been cutting 2-1/2 acres for 2 seasons.
Also have the snowplow and snowblower for it. 
These tractors are an excellent value. If you keep up with their
regular maintenance I’m sure the tractor will provide you with
many years of reliable service.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I think the Craftsman garden tractors are a good value for the money. The GT5000 and DGT6000 are certainly worth considering for large lawns and can be used for removing snow and cultivating with a plow and other ground engaging tools. They may not be a pretty as some other machines, but then again, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. You can buy TWO DGT6000s for the price of one of some of the premium brands. Tractors are just like cars, there are many makes and models to choose from. Some represent luxury and creature comforts galore, and some are utilitarian in nature, but if the engine and tranny are rated for garden work, they will both get the job done.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I wouldn't put too much weight in Consumer Reports. You are better off talking to the folks on here than you are with CR.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Mr T,

I too have been mowing grass and removing snow with my GT for the last 3 years and it isn't close to quitting...It's a fine machine at a great price with a super warranty that Sears stands behind.

Don't let the naysayers sway you with their opinion only...talk to the people that have been out using them!!


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

Talk about overkill I have a GTH2548, the sears GT 5000/6000 twin
for a 1/2 acre, Im done in a few minutes


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I wouldn't sweat it! My consensus from reading these forums is the GT 5000/6000 owners are satisified with their machines. Some even modify their GT's and Husky GT clones by fabricating or :ditto: photoshop'ing!


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

Topdj

If you think yours is over kill, I use My GT5000 on a 1/3-acre lot and actually have less than a 1/4-acre to mow. But I do love being able to mow and string trim in under an hour.

Plus I have a gravel drive that is 95 feet in the front that starts out single and widens to 3 cars wide and another 55 feet in the back that also goes from single on the side of the house to 2 cars wide in the rear that the JBJr has been a god send working over and spreading gravel on, even more so when we had a culvert wash out this spring, the GT5000 and JBJr had it repaired with dirt already on the property in no time. Great machine and just the right size "Tractor" for my small place. 

GT5000, Manual shift, 48-inch deck, Sleeve hitch, Brinly CC-500 cultivator/chisel plow, JBJr, Ag (super lug) tires on the rear. 

I have also pulled my old 1/2 ton PU at 5000+ rolling Lbs my ford escort wagon a few times and my son’s S-10 blazer more than once. 

Put in the garden with no problem with the cultivator used to plow up the soil with out turning it too much.

Now one has to keep in mind these are scaled down versions of the bigger machines and the work load put on one at any one time also needs to be kept to the scale of the machine, If so the machine will work hard and reach the same results as much larger machines but in a longer time frame, I just relax and take my time when working dirt or gravel.

I was able to spread a 6 yard load of gravel in about an hour and a half with the GT5000 and JBJr and that includes hand raking, covering an area about 1500 sq feet, 2 inches thick and not even break a sweat hardly. 


<img src="http://www.peanutsplace.com/mgm/JBJR/myrig1.jpg">
<img src="http://www.peanutsplace.com/mgm/garden4.jpg">
<img src="http://www.peanutsplace.com/mgm/JBJR/drive1.jpg">
<img src="http://www.peanutsplace.com/mgm/JBJR/drive3.jpg">
<img src="http://www.peanutsplace.com/mgm/JBJR/drive5.jpg">

So as you can see these machines can do a lot more than most people think they can if one keep the workload to the scale of the machine and not try to over do it.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I should have said most of the GT5000/6000 owners and their Husky cousins seem *very* satisfied with their machines.

Nice pics, *MGM*. :thumbsup:


----------



## ironhat (Sep 20, 2003)

Apologies to all who have read my brags on my tractor before- here and "elsewhere" but , Mr T's new to me. OK, T, my GT-18 was bought in 1984 and has cut 2 acres, plowed a 180' long driveway with 2 - 45x50 parking pads, plowed the garden and hauled horribly overloaded cart loads of dirt and firewood for all these years with only one service call for a broken wire behind the flywheel. OK, I blew the engine while I was laid up and unable to care for the machine for over a year. I failed to give instruction to the wife but it didn't cross my mind because of the health issue. So, I short blocked it and kept on a going. Yours is plenty of tractor, my friend.
Later
Chiz


----------

